# 9 puppies rescued from log



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Story available at http://www.billingsgazette.net/articles ... uppies.txt

Published on Tuesday, February 19, 2008.
Last modified on 2/19/2008 at 12:35 am

9 puppies rescued from log
By The Associated Press

KALISPELL - Animal shelter officials are seeking homes for nine puppies rescued from inside a log that housed them until two snowmobilers came to the rescue.

The pups are the offspring of a Labrador retriever that apparently ended up alone in the cold near McGregor Lake west of Kalispell, then gave birth and kept the litter alive for a week to 10 days. The mother emerged when snowmobilers Joey Norris and Austin Lowe arrived on the scene in late December.

Norris said he and Lowe, both in their 20s, were enjoying their outing when the dog ran out to engage them in play. It was obvious to the men that she was nursing puppies.

"We stopped and asked her where her puppies were," said Norris, astonished when she then led him and Lowe to the burned-out log where she had kept all nine pups warm and fed.

"We couldn't even see them, but we could hear them," Norris said.

Unable to break the log open to retrieve the pups, the men left them overnight and returned the next day with tools and a plastic tub. They lured the mother away in case she became highly protective. Then the work began.

"We had a crow bar so we peeled the log back, piece by piece," Norris said. "Then we put them in the Rubber Maid and drove them to the humane society."

The Humane Society of Northwest Montana said Amber, the name chosen by the shelter staff, and her puppies were in good condition. It appeared that Amber lived on animal carcasses while feeding her young.

An exhaustive search failed to locate her owner. The dog wore a collar, but had no tag. Her friendly manner and knowledge of commands indicate that she once had a home.

"She was somebody's dog," said shelter manager Marje Guest. "But it was obvious she had been out there for some time."

Guest described Amber as "a little on the thin side" and the pups as "nice and chubby."










The puppies "look like little black labs with a little white on them," she said. Amber resembles a silver Labrador retriever.

A home awaits Amber after she is spayed. The five male and four female puppies will become available for adoption today.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Nice to read something with a happy ending in the news instead of the usual gloom and doom.

http://www.dailyinterlake.com/articles/2008/02/16/news/news01.txt


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:beer:

Thats the stuff that should be on the headlines. Not the same old crap. Made my day!


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

McGreggor Lake just west of me like 60 miles. In fact a got one of those Daily InterLake rags right here beside me. People take their dogs and cats out into the woods around here all the time to get rid of them (hoping they will get hit on the road or a coyote or mtn lion will get them) guess its better on their conscious not knowing how they are going to meet their end insted of takeing them to the shelter or putting a lead pill in them. My cousin in GF mentioned doing something like that when my aunt wanted to get rid of her dog, "oh the coyotes will get it before it gets cold out or we can drop it in the river" WTF have a little compasion if you dont want it and take it to the pound and let them put it to sleep or spend the 20 cents and do it yourself. dont toss it out like yesterdays garbage.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Doogie said:


> McGreggor Lake just west of me like 60 miles. In fact a got one of those Daily InterLake rags right here beside me. People take their dogs and cats out into the woods around here all the time to get rid of them (hoping they will get hit on the road or a coyote or mtn lion will get them) guess its better on their conscious not knowing how they are going to meet their end insted of takeing them to the shelter or putting a lead pill in them. My cousin in GF mentioned doing something like that when my aunt wanted to get rid of her dog, "oh the coyotes will get it before it gets cold out or we can drop it in the river" WTF have a little compasion if you dont want it and take it to the pound and let them put it to sleep or spend the 20 cents and do it yourself. dont toss it out like yesterdays garbage.


People who do things like this are cowardly with no respect for life. Acts like this should be a felony.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I added the picture in for you Bob!

Thanks for that story! Very cool indeed...

Ryan


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

cool story


----------

